# It's winter, but you can still have fun.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I am bored to death and wishing I was in the Yak. Sooooo, I started to search for some new launch sites up Mathews way. I found a really cool way to look around. Just go to Yahoo Maps and click on Satellite, go to the area you are interested in a zoom away. It is a blast.

Happy Hunting


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Wilber! Fun to discover suff huh!
Are you doing Google.Mapquest or Yahoo?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I like Yahoos best.
Found a really spot to drop in on the east river in Mathews, can't wait.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

oops.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

A good resource to also try is your county property appraiser's website. Most of them have aerials that are far better resolution than Google, yahoo, etc... It will not be as user friendly but it should have clearer and more up to date aerials.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

newtoNaples said:


> A good resource to also try is your county property appraiser's website. Most of them have aerials that are far better resolution than Google, yahoo, etc... It will not be as user friendly but it should have clearer and more up to date aerials.



Now thats interesting knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah i noticed that Naples


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

Wilber said:


> I am bored to death and wishing I was in the Yak. Sooooo, I started to search for some new launch sites up Mathews way. I found a really cool way to look around. Just go to Yahoo Maps and click on Satellite, go to the area you are interested in a zoom away. It is a blast.
> 
> Happy Hunting


why aren't you fishing ? 

The hot hole holds loads of reds and trout right now. the stripers are at the HRBT after dark in the light line of the bridges.

Check out WWW.tkaa.org and www.kayakkevin.com

Lots of guys in your area are fishing right now. just get some cold water gear and have fun...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well PB when you get to my age logic prevails over that uncontrollable urge to fish, some how it seems easier to just wait until I can fish comfortably. The desire to chip a hole in the ice to catch a Bream is gone.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah Wilber I was going with the dry top and waders and fleece liners and such but logic and my old bones prevailed when it got colder .
Think I'll just wait til spring or a trip to Florida.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

amen! i think i'll wait for spring flounder and rock no fun for me when my fingers are numb.


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

Wilber said:


> I like Yahoos best.
> Found a really spot to drop in on the east river in Mathews, can't wait.


A real estate agent sent me a link to a map of a piece of property. This site has the best satellite resolution I've seen on the web. Has a feature called Birds Eye. 360 degree view of what ever feature you are centered on. Best I can tell it is available to agents by subscription only. It's called Matrix and it's available thou MRIS. Apparently the link he sent me gets around the login. 
Mark


----------

